# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Breve reseña historia de la magia.

## CroW

Uhhh... se me borro todo lo que tenia... bueno voy a tener que escribir y buscar todo de nuevo. Si no les gusta a la hogera (? xd...
 Voy a ser lo mas claro, entretenido y menos denso posible al escribir esto, asi todos tienen el agrado de leer algo de lo que imagino que a todos nos gusta y nos apaciona tanto y voy a ir dividiendolas en secciones.

 Bueno empezemos... ejem... ejem.. cof cof...



_HISTORIA DE LA MAGIA_

*La magia desde los tiempos Antiguos*

La magia fue utilizada desde la antiguedad por hechiceros y otros hacedores prodigiosos. En la antigua Grecia y en Roma, los sacerdotes utilizaban la magia para producir efectos ''milagrosos'' en las ceremonias religiosas. Mecanismos secretos abrian las puertas del templo o hacian flur el vino de las estatuas  (*).
 La etimología de la palabra española "magia" remonta al latín magia, y éste al griego mageia, que a su vez parece provenir de la palabra persa antigua magu, que debió de significar ´miembro de la tribu´. Es posible que, a su vez, esta palabra proceda de la lengua de los medos, entre los que debió de tener también la acepción de ´miembro de la tribu sacerdotal´, e incluso de ´sacerdote´.

* Los primeros testimonios de la magia*  

El mas antiguo registro de trabajos de magia, es un rollo egipcio de 2600 a.C. Habla de un ilusionista, *Dedi*, que entretenia al faraon Keops, faraón de Egipto que fue el constructor de la gran pirámide de Gizeh. 
 Dedi actuó en el escenario del palacio de piedra de Menfis, residencia a lo largo de cinco mil años de los reyes de Egipto.
 Ante los ojos atónitos del faraón, acarició al ganso, hizo unos ademanes acompañados de invocaciones, puso el ganso en el suelo, y el animal empezó a caminar... con la cabeza en su lugar. (Truco que copio David Copperfield en las Vegas, cuando lo saco los informes o la informacion de un museo)
 Había una estatua en el templo de Isis que arrojaba vino continuamente sobre el altar para que los dioses bebiesen (*) (Como en la antigua Grecia).

 Los egipcios, según muchos historiadores de la magia, fueron probablemente los descubridores del arte de la ilusión. Algunos jeroglíficos en Beni-Hasan, o los relatos bíblicos sobre los prodigios de Moisés, que eran imitados por los sacerdotes del Faraón, así parecen sugerirlo. 

 En el siglo I, un romano llamado *Séneca*, escribio sobre un mago. Describio el truco de la copa y la pelota, en el cual esta aparece y desaparece bajo tres cubiletes.

_(no encontre mas informacion sobre Seneca y este juego que describio)_


*La magia y los tiempos peligrosos*

En la Europa medieval, la magia se confundio con brujeria o que para hacerla se nesesitaba ayuda del demonio, esto se castigaba con la muerte. En 1584, un ingles llamado Reginald Scot, escribio el libro Discovery of witchcraft, que la traduccion al español deve ser _ El descubrimiento de la magia_(**), a raíz de asistir a la quema en la hoguera de una maga llamada Margaret Simmons, para provar que los trucos no requerian ayuda del diablo.
 Está considerado como el primer libro de magia "blanca" escrito en inglés ( y en él se revelan algunos trucos y secretos de los magos de la época. El rey de Escocia James VI ordenó quemar todos los ejemplares de este libro en unos tiempos en los que muchos magos eran arrojados a la hoguera. A pesar de todo no todos los ejemplares fenecieron bajo el fuego y en el siglo XVII se reimprimió en varias ocasiones.

* Actores viajeros* 

A lo largo del tiempo, la magia no fue respetable. En el siglo XVI, los magos viajeron trabajaban cuando podian en ferias y mercados. Las novedades tales como _Tragar piedras_  eran muy aplaudidas, tanto como la magia convensional.
 A finales del siglo XVI habia actos de animales. Por ejemplo un hombre llamado Branks y su caballo Marocco, en Londres de 1580. Marocco contaba con golpes de pezuña e identificaba gente del publico por su descripsion.

*La magia de moda en el siglo XIX*

Al principio del siglo XIX, hicieron furor los trucos _cientificos_, porque al publico le interesaban los descubrimientos de la ciencia. Algunos magos se hacian llamar Doctor o Profesor y daban sus conferencias. 
 Robert Houdin, hizo un acto de levitacion, alegando que usaba éter, gas recien descubierto en la epoca. Houdin es llamado _padre de la magia_. Fue un experto relojero, e inventor desde pequeño, hizo tantos artefactos para el hogar como para la magia. Solo se dedico a la magia por completo a los 50 años. Su idea original fue presentarse como un hombre comun capaz de hacer cosas extraordinarias.
 Dos años despues de que houdin empieze su carrera como mago, el jefe de la rebelión árabe Abd del Kader se rindió a los franceses. Pero los nativos de Kabyles, liderados por un sacerdote mahometano, continuaron la guerra contra las autoridades francesas. Muchos de estos líderes, particularmente un grupo llamado Marabouts, se jactaban de ser invencibles y de tener poderes sobrenaturales.
 En 1856, la oficina de asuntos exteriores de Francia le pidió a Robert Houdin que viajara a Algiers e hiciera una presentación especial que ridiculizara a los líderes árabes.

Otro mago del siglo XIX fue el escoses llamado John Henry Anderson, fue uno de los primeros que obtuvo gran exito por una buena promocion. Se aseguraba mucho publico con gran cantidad de avisos, informando que el llegaba a la ciudad. Asi viajo por Gran Bretaña y los estados unidos. A veces usaba el nombre de Hechicero del Norte.

Los hermanos Ira y William Davenport, estallaron el furor del espiritismo, en este siglo. Se ataban y encerraban en una cabina de la que emergian ruidos y objetos extraños. Sostenian que esto era sobrenatural, ellos hacian los efectos.


*Grandes Esoectaculos*

A finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, tenian lugar espectaculares presentaciones. El mago mas conocido de la epoca es Dante, nacido en dinamarca. El creador de las palabras [i]Sim sim salabin[/b], sacadas de una cancion de cuna danesa. 

P.C. Sorcar Jr (Un mago indio muy famoso) crearia un master en “Dramagic” en la renovada universidad pública de Visva-Bharati, en el este de la India. Su familia lleva por más de 8 generaciones, practicando magia y él no quiere que se pierda la tradición de la magia India y por eso va a enseñarla.

Es famoso por sacar un caballo de un sombrero, hacer desaparecer el Taj Mahal y mucho más. Este Master en Magia consistirá en conocer los secretos detrás de todas estas ilusiones de magia, y hallar formas de perfeccionarlas. 

*Magia moderna y el futuro de la magia* 

En los ultimos años la television dio a los magos un gran publico (como lo conocido Mindfeack o Street Magic). La magia aun sigue sorprendiendo a la gente mas aun si creen que no se usan trucos de camara. La television ha hecho famosos a muchos magos, como Fred Kaps de holanda, Paul Daniels en Inglaterra y David Copperfield de los estados unidos. (Y Emanuel de argentina jaj  :Smile1: ). En los años '70, un hombre llamado Uri Geller actuaba en la TV. Doblaba tenedores y detenia los relojes, o los hacia funcionar, por el poder de su mente.

_Fred Kaps y sus premios_

Participó en 1950 en el Campeonato Mundial de Magia (FISM) realizado en Barcelona, donde obtuvo su primer Gran Premio de la Magia. Desde entonces, su magia empezó a conocerse a nivel mundial. Ese mismo año Bongers adoptaría el nombre Fred Kaps. Volvió a conseguir el Gran Premio de la Magia dos veces más - Amsterdam 1955 y Liège 1961 -, siendo el único mago en toda la historia en conseguirlo 3 veces. 

_Futuro de la magia_

 Los avances de la tecnica como los hologramas y el laser, pueden parecer magico. Pero un simple truco de un mago ante sus ojos es tan desconcertante hoy como en los tiempos mensionados antes.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bueno esto fue la historia de la magia para nintendo 64 y espero que les haya gustado (?

Uh... me olvidaba las fuentes jeje...

Libro de la magia - Lumen.
http://es.wikipedia.org
anyocero.blogspot.com

Espero que les guste... Y opinen!...

Saludos,
CroW.

----------


## Coloclom

Un aporte sencillo, genial, y entretenido.
Gracias Crow.
Un saludo

----------


## oskiper

Muy buen aporte Crow, podría usarlo para el Blog también?

----------


## CroW

Ningun problema... Es mas, seria un honor! jaj
adelante todo suyo (:

Jaj gracias a los dos... lo podria haber hecho mas extenso pero me parecio que por ahi se iba a tornar un poco denso...

Saludos,
CroW.

P.D: _me olvidaba... en un rato iba a subir imagenes de cada periodo... si oskipier me queres esperar a que las suba para que quede mas completo... o si no subilo asi como vos prefieras..._

----------


## oskiper

Te espero, no hay problema... cuento....

5

4

3

2

 :117:

----------


## AHC

Buenisimo lo de *"Sim sim salabin"* .....!!!!!!!!!!!........

Gracias *Crow !!*

Abrazos
AHC

----------


## CroW

Oskipier... se me borraron las fotos porque me formatearon la PC sin aviso previo... en realidad no solo las fotos, obviamente tambien mis archivos que tenia dentro de la PC...
1000 DISCULPAS =S!!!

Saludos,
CroW.

----------


## magomurga

buena aportacion, muy sencilla, pero interesante!!!

Da gusto leer que hay gente interesada!!
Un RuBiio^^

----------


## Rafa Piccola

Francamente, Crow, aparte del valor que puede concedérsele al hecho de cortar y pegar de otras páginas de internet, no encuentro ningún valor o aportación interesante en este post. 

MÁS DE LO DE SIEMPRE. AUTOEXIGENCIA NULA. DE VUELTA LA BURRA AL TRIGO... diría mi abuelo.

ME ESPANTA LA AUTOCOMPLACENCIA. ME DESESPERA LA DEJADEZ. 

Te rogaría que leyeses el artículo que publiqué en este foro con el título de "Historia de la Magia: triste panorama". Allí, además de encontrar más información sobre Séneca (sorpresa !!!), te darás cuenta de que cometes de nuevo los mismos errores de una "pléyade" de predecesores sin formación ni información. 

No entiendo como pueden ustedes aplaudir y animar al causante de este desaguisado, de este batiburrillo lleno de lugares comunes, de imprecisiones, sin fundamento, sin referencias, vago, confuso... da todo igual: da lo mismo si lo que se dice es o no verdad, da igual si se inventan los datos, da igual si se mezcla el ilusionismo-arte con la hechicería o con los oráculos, da igual todo... 

ME ABURRE. ME CABREA. ASÍ NO SE HACEN LAS COSAS.

Malhumorados saludos.

----------


## AHC

Estimadisimo RAFA.

Muchisimo mas alla de tu irrefutable conocimiento a cerca de la Historia de la Magia debo decirte que aqui y en este preciso punto pues te equivocas.

Internet...es un lugar donde uno puede encontrar informacion de lo mas variada y sumamante valiosa.
Claro, es internet y cada uno puede escribir y afirmar lo que le de la gana y en cualquier momento.
Con esto quiero decir que cualquiera puede afirmar un dia que Fu-Manchu no vivio nunca en Argentina y que Okito ( el creador de las famosisimas cajas ) nunca fue su padre.

Uno puede leer esa afirmacion y pensar...."Si lo dice en la Wikipedia entonces Fu-Manchu nunca vivio en Argentina"....o, podemos usar nuestro cerebro, investigar partiendo desde una base o afirmacion e investigar un poco mas y llegar a nuestras propias conclusiones.

Llevando esto a un terreno que creo no debería pero tu lanzaste la primera piedra.....El Antiguo y El nuevo Testamento.
Quien dice que todo lo que dicen los apostoles es verdad ??....tengamos en cuenta que esas palabras pasaron de generacion en generacion por cientos de años y no podemos pretender que alguien que lee Tremendo Testamento de FE de por sentado y cierto todo lo que ahi se dice.
Por lo menos no para es así para mi....leer, comprender pero sobre todo la capacidad de discernir es lo que nos diferencia de los animales.

En cuanto al articulo de este hilo, creo que puede ser la base para un estudio que cada uno puede iniciar para tener su propio punto de vista.

_"MÁS DE LO DE SIEMPRE. AUTOEXIGENCIA NULA. DE VUELTA LA BURRA AL TRIGO... diría mi abuelo._

_ME ESPANTA LA AUTOCOMPLACENCIA. ME DESESPERA LA DEJADEZ"_

ufffff....duras palabras elegiste, cuando no conoces quien esta del otro lado.

_"ME ABURRE. ME CABREA. ASÍ NO SE HACEN LAS COSAS"_
Hay que empezar a aceptar lo que otros dicen aunque no lo compartas.


Entonces haciandome eco de la frase antes escrita por mí digo.....
Acepto plenamente lo dicho por tí pero como veras no la comparto.


Un abrazo y FELICES FIESTAS !!
AHC

----------


## Rafa Piccola

Hola a todos, 

En primer lugar, gracias AHC por tomarte la molestia de participar. 

Tras leer tu comentario varias veces no consigo entender en qué crees que me he equivocado. Con independencia de lo que yo sepa o no sobre la historia de la magia, mi crítica, como podrás comprobar si relees mi post, no es a Internet (valiosísima herramienta gracias a la que, por ejemplo, tengo acceso, a miles de kilómetros de distancia, a una maravillosa biblioteca de magia como la del proyecto Ask Alexander); mi crítica va más allá: no es de recibo que, en un foro de magia, específicamente dedicado a nuestro arte, se sigan “posteando” (feo verbo este) reseñas sobre historia de la magia de esta POBREZA.

Que aquellos que son profanos lo hagan no me parece bien, pero es inevitable; sin embargo, que alguien que ama este arte, que desea que avance, que desea que algún día pueda considerársele al mismo nivel que el resto de las artes, se conforme con copiar y pegar… esto no debía permitirse por que NO APORTA NADA, SÓLO AÑADE PALABRAS, RUIDO.

Cualquiera que se tome el tiempo de poner en Google los términos “magia” e “historia” puede encontrar miles de páginas que relatan más o menos lo mismo que Crow: textos manidos, que repiten como loritos los mismos errores, los mismos tópicos, los mismos lugares comunes… textos que, por más repetidos que sean, no tienen prácticamente ningún valor. 

¿Cómo avanzan el resto de disciplinas del conocimiento humano? Yendo a las fuentes, analizando los hechos, no dando nada por bueno a priori (a no ser que el autor sea fiable y nos de todas las referencias de sus investigaciones)… mientras, los magos COPIAN Y PEGAN. Claro, el método riguroso, el que da resultados interesantes, requiere de un esfuerzo de años, de atesorar información, de acudir a bibliotecas, de leer todo lo que cae en tus manos que pueda tener una mínima relación con el tema investigado… hacer eso no está de moda y, además, es cansado. Citando tus palabras: “_podemos usar nuestro cerebro, investigar partiendo desde una base o afirmación e investigar un poco mas y llegar a nuestras propias conclusiones_”.

No se trata de que cada uno discierna lo que es bueno o no de lo que lee. Se trata de no seguir copiando y pegando lo que ya sabemos que no es. Si, por poner un ejemplo de los muchos posibles, en el texto de Séneca, el autor hispano-romano dice textualmente: “_Estas falsedades nos engañan inocentemente, al igual que los cubiletes y las piedrecitas de los prestidigitadores. Lo que me divierte es que se trata de un arte; sin embargo, enséñame el truco y se acabó la diversión_”, no se puede escribir en un artículo que Séneca “_escribió sobre un mago. Describió el truco de la copa y la pelota, en el cual esta aparece y desaparece bajo tres cubiletes_”, por que no es verdad; Séneca no dice eso. Esto no es opinable, es un hecho.

Respecto al Antiguo testamento, no he entendido tu comentario. Lo que Raúl y yo afirmamos en el artículo es que no podemos considerar ilusionismo-arte lo que aparece en la Biblia por que, para empezar, la Biblia no es un libro de historia; y, como segundo argumento, por que los ejemplos que siempre se citan de la Biblia (los magos de Egipto y Moisés, por ejemplo) no hacen referencia a representaciones ilusionistas.

Respecto a la dureza de mis palabras, su tono es el resultado de un momento de gran enfado y no pretendían hacer daño; sólo pretendo generar la semilla del INCONFORMISMO: NO NOS DEBEMOS QUEDAR EN LO FÁCIL Y MANIDO. Los magos americanos nos llevan muchos años de ventaja pero aún podemos alcanzar su nivel de exigencia. Por cierto, creo que no es necesario saber quién está detrás de un texto de historia para analizar si los hechos que cita el autor están o no ajustados a la realidad.

Finalmente, respecto a “aceptar lo que otros dicen”, no necesito que nadie me de lecciones sobre respetar las opiniones ajenas, sobre todo cuando yo no he criticado una opinión, he criticado los hechos que se relatan y cómo se relatan; y en lo dicho me reafirmo: hay muchos datos equivocados, imprecisiones, lugares comunes, datos sin confirmar, sólo hay una referencia bibliográfica (para que, como dices, este texto sirviese como base para un estudio posterior no estaría mal que citara sus fuentes, los libros en dónde encontró cada uno de los datos que aparecen en el post; eso es lo que los autores serios de todo el mundo desde siempre han hecho), en definitiva, ES DE UNA POBREZA MUY TRISTE.

Puedes compartir o no mis opiniones, puedes compartir o no el tono de mis palabras, pero si no compartes el fondo de mi comentario, la llamada a que pensemos que, por el bien de nuestro arte y por nuestro propio beneficio como ilusionistas, NO VALE TODO, mal vamos. 

Pese a mis aún malhumorados saludos os deseo Felices Fiestas a todos.

----------


## bubhosh

Rafa: Aunque puedas tener razon con lo del "Inconformismo" y que tu intencion pudiera ser muy noble, la forma que tenes para decir las cosas me parece una porqueria.
Decir las cosas agresivamente lo unico que genera es reacciones. Si tenes algo para aportar hacelo y sino dejalo que postee lo que quiera y lee otra cosa.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Formas y maneras aparte, se entiende bastante lo que Rafa quiere trasmitir, y pienso que no le falta razón. Quien quiera entenderlo que lo haga y quien no pues que pase, en cualquier caso creo que deberia terminar aqui esta polemica.

Yo por mi parte espero otra gran paticipación como el post que Rafa Piccola escrbio sobre Houdini, en el que por cierto ya advertia de estos temas...

Felices Fiestas

----------


## CroW

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ctogen

> Uhhh... se me borro todo lo que tenia... bueno voy a tener que escribir y buscar todo de nuevo. Si no les gusta a la hogera (? xd...
>  Voy a ser lo mas claro, entretenido y menos denso posible al escribir esto, asi todos tienen el agrado de leer algo de lo que imagino que a todos nos gusta y nos apaciona tanto y voy a ir dividiendolas en secciones.
> 
>  Bueno empezemos... ejem... ejem.. cof cof...
> 
> 
> 
> _HISTORIA DE LA MAGIA_
> 
> ...


Me gustó la historia, aunque sea díficil saber la verdad detrás de cada mago con tanto tiempo que ha pasado.

----------

